# So My Kindle Is Frozen...



## rre232 (Jan 2, 2010)

I was looking at the reviews for some dean koontz book, and I went to the next page. Thats when i realized it wouldn't let me. I put the off switch for everything, though the screen is still on. What do I do?? The scrolling thing isn't even working! (its the first kindle, not generation 2) Thanks for your help.


----------



## rre232 (Jan 2, 2010)

Please help me.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Start here and see if it helps: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg4858.html#msg4858.


----------



## rre232 (Jan 2, 2010)

Will reseting it get rid of all my books?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

rre232 said:


> Will reseting it get rid of all my books?


"Re*start*ing" will not. "Re*set*ting to factory defaults" might (though any books from Amazon would still be in your archive and could be re-downloaded).


----------



## rre232 (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh, messed up what I typed.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

rre232 said:


> Oh, messed up what I typed.


That's kind of what I thought, but wanted to make sure we were on the same page. Restarting is essentially the same as rebooting your computer: it shuts everything down and then restarts it from the ground up, but it should not change any of your data files.


----------

